

Ask HN: Is there a great book-to-PDF scanning service? - liyanage

I bought and will buy some books that are not sold as ebooks at all and that I want to read on my Mac and iPhone as PDFs.<p>I&#x27;m looking for recommendations of scanning&#x2F;OCR&#x2F;PDF conversion services for physical books. I&#x27;d consider both destructive and non-destructive options, although one of the books is pretty nice and I&#x27;d like to keep it without its spine cut off.<p>I care more about high image quality&#x2F;legibility on retina-type screens and accurate OCR&#x2F;searchability, and less about price, turnaround time, or file size.<p>Has anybody used such services with high-quality results?
======
NonEUCitizen
1\. I have not used them yet, but have heard of:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/12/1dollarscan-com-scans-
and-d...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/12/1dollarscan-com-scans-and-
digitizes-your-books-and-documents-for-you/)

2\. If it's a public domain book, you can send it to archive.org and they'll
scan it for you (they'll charge a modest fee plus they'll want to put it up on
the web).

